# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  Evolution verschwunden

## Joa

Hallo !
Ich hab hier ein merkwürdiges Phänomen unter mdk9.0:
Gestern noch hab ich mit Evolution emails verarbeitet und alles war einwandfrei. Als ich heute den Rechner anschmeiße, ist Evolution weg ! Absolut verschwunden, taucht nirgendswo mehr auf, als ob es gelöscht worden wäre.
Und ich habe es mit Sicherheit nicht gelöscht und auch keine sonstigen Aktionen diesbezüglich gemacht ( am System gespielt etc.)
Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für ??

----------


## Bübchen

Hi,

und schon eine Lösung?

Habe auch Mandrake 9.0 und Evolution 1.2.1 eingespielt.

Gestern habe ich den Rechner mal ausgeschalten (runtergefahren) und heute..... ist mein Evolution auch verschwunden.... Daten sind wohl noch da, aber das Programm an sich ist weg.



Ich habe es jetzt gerade gefunden, auf "Mandrake" klicken -> "was will ich machen" -> "Internet" -> "EMails bearbeiten", alle anderen Einträge sind verschwunden bis auf diesen einen.

----------


## Los_Andros

su
Passwort eingeben
"rpmlocate evolution"
wenn er was findet, ist das Programm noch da, falls nicht, ist es weg ;-)

ansonsten einfach mal in der Konsole evolution eingeben und schaun was er für eine Fehlermeldung bringt!

----------


## biedermann

Habt ihr an der Umgebungsvariablen PATH rumgespielt ?  :Wink: 
Vielleicht wird es nicht mehr gefunden, weil Evolution in einem Ordner liegt, der nicht nach ausführbaren Dateien durchsucht wird.

War bei mir auch mal so  :Wink:

----------


## Bübchen

Also ich habe den PC gestern ganz normal ausgeschalten, Programme beendet und aus Gnome heruntergefahren.

Heute mittag war Evolution einmal nirgends mehr zu finden, bis auf einen Eintrag.

Habe allerdings auch über Red Carpet Updates für Evolution runtergeladen, also mußte es noch da sein.

Am System spiele ich an sich nicht rum, bin froh das es stabil läuft, im Gegensatz zu manchem Windoofs  :Wink: 

Gruß
Andreas

----------


## biedermann

weisst du denn, in welchem verzeichnis das evolution liegt??
Dann kannst du in der console mal schauen. ob das verzeichnis in PATH drinne ist.
einfach echo $PATH

----------


## Bübchen

Ach so,

habe mal als root "rpmlocate evolution" eingegeben, Ergebnis: bash: rpmlocate: command not found

Nur Eingabe von "Evolution" startet das Programm (wußte ich auch noch nicht ;( ).

Das Programm liegt wohl in /usr/bin, zumindest finde ich dort 19 Dateien.

----------


## biedermann

dann ist doch alles ok  :Wink:  Dann brauchst du dir die Sachen nur noch zu verlinken aufn Desktop, oder wie du willst. oder du startest es einfach mit dem Kommando Evolution

----------

